#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Συμφωνείτε το ΤΕΕ να δέχεται τους Μηχανικούς Τ.Ε.;

## Pappos

Είστε σύμφωνοι να δεχτεί το ΤΕΕ τους Μηχανικούς ΤΕ ?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Συμφωνώ για τον απλό λόγο:

Κατά την έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών καθώς κ επίσης την εκτέλεση Δημοσίων Έργων,το ΤΕΕ παίρνει μερίδιο.Από τη στιγμή που παίρνει μερίδιο,πρέπει να τους δέχεται.Αλλιώς,να μην παίρνει μερίδιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Μηχανικοί οι μεν (ΠΕ), μηχανικοί οι δε (ΤΕ). Άρα όλοι μέσα.

----------


## georgecv

Συμφωνώ και εγώ, δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που δεν τους γράφει.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με mkalliou ότι δεν έχει θέση στην δημοσκόπηση αυτή η τρίτη επιλογή.
Καλύτερα θα ήταν να αντικατασταθεί με "Λευκό".

----------

Pappos

----------


## Pappos

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι συμφωνώ μαζί σας. Παρακαλώ πολύ όσοι μπορούν να πραγματοποιήσουν την αλλαγή στην τρίτη επιλογή σε λευκό (από τους συντονιστές εννοώ).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vag1234

> Φυσικά να γράφονται.Λύνοντας το πρόβλημα με τα Ε.Δ. θα καταλάβουμε ότι τα πραγματικά προβλήματα είναι κοινά.
> Ενιαίος σύλλογος και κοινοί αγώνες.
> Π.χ.
> 1. Το θέμα των ''οιωνεί'' μισθωτών και της καταστρατήγησης των εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων.
> 2. Το θέμα της φορολόγησης των μηχανικών.
> 3. Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές.
> 4. Η κατάργηση της αυτεπιστασίας.
> 5. Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που παίρνουν ιδιωτικές δουλειές.
> 6. Η πιστοποίηση και το μητρώο μελετητών και κατασκευαστών ιδιωτικών έργων.
> 7. Ο διαχωρισμός των μηχανικών σε δύο κατηγορίες με βάση το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα (προ και μετά του 1993) με σημαντικές επιβαρύνσεις για τους νέους μηχανικούς.


8. Να σταματήσει η εκμετάλλευση με το 'μπλοκάκι' !!

----------


## JTB

Σαφώς η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ, το ίδιο όμως και για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.... 
Δηλαδή, να διαλύσουμε την ΕΕΤΕΜ ???? Ε, ρε γλέντια... τόσοι άνθρωποι ....

----------


## Pappos

Αν είναι για το καλό όλων των Μηχανικών ας διαλυθεί η ΕΕΤΕΜ. Έτσι κ' αλλιώς δεν κάνει τίποτα ούτε είχε σκοπό να κάνει. 700.000€ τον χρόνο που πάνε ? Τι τα κάνει η ΕΕΤΕΜ ??? Γιατί δεν βγάζει αναλυτική για να δούμε που πάνε τόσα χρήματα. Όχι ότι και το ΤΕΕ είναι καλύτερο.

Θέλει έναν σύλλογο από την αρχή που να απαρτίζεται και από τις δύο κατηγορίες Μηχανικών (ΠΕ και ΤΕ)

----------


## Theo

Συμφωνώ για 3 λόγους:

1) μηχανικοί και οι μεν και οι δε.

2) Στοπ το ΤΕΕ και οι θηριοδαμαστές.

3) Μας φέρνει πιο κοντά και ίσως αλλάξουν πράγματα και στο νέο φορέα που θα είναι τέράστιος και ΙΣΩΣ γίνουν θετικά βήματα.

----------

